# Rabbit's foot meadery pro-am braggot contest



## summersolstice (Feb 17, 2010)

*The Mazer Cup International and Rabbit's Foot Meadery are proud to announce*

THE 2010 MCI - RABBIT'S FOOT MEADERY PRO-AM BRAGGOT CONTEST 

The Rabbit’s Foot Meadery Pro-AM Braggot contest is the first ever, Mazer Cup International special competition. It is intended to bring home and commercial producers together in a collaborative effort to produce unique meads. Judging will be based on commercial production considerations, sales potential, style and overall market appeal. Be sure to get that braggot you've been perfecting for years and enter it. You don't want to miss out on this tremendous opportunity to compete with the best meadmakers in the country, and to have your recipe produced commercially by one of the best Meaderies around. 

Rabbit’s Foot Meadery produces award winning mead, hard ciders and their famous braggot. Their recipes and methods have been perfected over a period of more than fifteen years and combine the latest in fermentation technology with historical recipes to create unique honey wine in a style that is like no other. 

*The entry deadline for this special Pro-AM Contest is March 15, 2010*

Complete contest information and entry rules here.

Don't miss out!


----------



## St Allie (Mar 29, 2010)

What are you entering into the competition this year ?

Allie


----------



## summersolstice (Mar 30, 2010)

Yes, I just returned. I arrived last Thursday to help out and judged three days. There were over 170 commercial mead entries and 250 home entries. I'll post some pictures when I get a little time. I'm still getting caught up at work.


----------

